# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Why does everything have to go wrong in my life? I'm so ugly.

## ihatemylife

I'm 18 years old and everything in my life has always been terrible. My father was abusive and died when I was young, my mother is never around, I have no money in a pretty affluent area, and if I didn't have enough going on, I literally hate myself now with a passion to the point where I can't sleep at night from worrying about my hair because guess what? I'm 18 and I'm further into balding than any 18 year old I've ever seen and I'm the only person so young that I've seen anywhere near me in real life. Hell, all of the adults I know have more hair than me. So yeah, I seem to be doomed to life a horrible life and now I'm going to be forever alone too. I'm way too ugly to ever have a girlfriend and I don't want to hear the "life is better bald" shit because I tried it, hated it, and couldn't leave my house for weeks unless I had to for work (where I'm lucky to work in a professional environment with adults who wouldn't say anything). But I've had comments about it in school, overheard family talking about it, and and had an anxiety attack because I wouldn't take off my hat to have a picture taken for a school ID. I don't want to be bald and be the only bald person I know and I don't want to live my life alone because no one will ever date me when I look like this. I'm sorry to be so negative and I do have a lot else going for me but this is a pressing issue in my life that I'm too embarrassed to talk to anyone I actually know about and I'd like some empathy and support and this seems a good place to do it because I can be somewhat anonymous. Thanks guys. https://imgur.com/a/Ijo81

----------


## Notbaldyett

Hey man all this stress you have is probly the cause of your hairloss. Take it easy and it will probly slown down. It sucks and there's no getting around just remember. You're 18 and the year is 2017. You will live to see the day a permanent solutions comes garunteed. Til then, take it easy and walk with your back straight and head high. a girl will come by if you're a good provider.

----------


## Kingboo83

I know this may sound redundant, but try to reduce your stress levels as much as possible. You could be going through a telogen effluvium accompanied with all the anxiety and depression you're enduring, and I understand, hair loss is no fun at all and can be very tough. But there are badder things that can happen to one out there, and even if it feels like worse comes to worse, know this in life... I'm gonna be completely "politically incorrect" here and tells you that there is a God, and he loves you very much. Jesus has honestly helped me more throughout my situation than I can even begin to let on, and if you trust in him, while all your problems may not exactly go away, there is a comfort there that is irreplaceable. I hope you find peace.

----------


## Balif123

> I'm 18 years old and everything in my life has always been terrible. My father was abusive and died when I was young, my mother is never around, I have no money in a pretty affluent area, and if I didn't have enough going on, I literally hate myself now with a passion to the point where I can't sleep at night from worrying about my hair because guess what? I'm 18 and I'm further into balding than any 18 year old I've ever seen and I'm the only person so young that I've seen anywhere near me in real life. Hell, all of the adults I know have more hair than me. So yeah, I seem to be doomed to life a horrible life and now I'm going to be forever alone too. I'm way too ugly to ever have a girlfriend and I don't want to hear the "life is better bald" shit because I tried it, hated it, and couldn't leave my house for weeks unless I had to for work (where I'm lucky to work in a professional environment with adults who wouldn't say anything). But I've had comments about it in school, overheard family talking about it, and and had an anxiety attack because I wouldn't take off my hat to have a picture taken for a school ID. I don't want to be bald and be the only bald person I know and I don't want to live my life alone because no one will ever date me when I look like this. I'm sorry to be so negative and I do have a lot else going for me but this is a pressing issue in my life that I'm too embarrassed to talk to anyone I actually know about and I'd like some empathy and support and this seems a good place to do it because I can be somewhat anonymous. Thanks guys. https://imgur.com/a/Ijo81


 Hey man what about trying latanoprost, select lash amino acids, oleuropein pills, pumkin seed oil, topical melatonin, topical coq10, maybe intermittent fasting, exercise and earthing. A lot of great studies about all these when it comes to hair growth. I'm already doing intermittent fasting, earthing, oleuropein and I will start the others soon.

----------


## hairlossjedi

Well the good news is that it isnt as bad as it sounds, trust me. Your still young, at least under 20 so your body has not fully developed, not talking medically, but when you grow into your "man" body. I was a lot bigger, stronger faster at age 30 than at 20. Girls weren't a thing either. The difference between the two was remarkable, I had no idea I would accomplish say, just in the weight room. Cool thing about lifting, It comes with a garuntee. If you work out, youll get strong. I eventually saved up the money and had a hair transplant procedure. It wasnt easy but I made it happen, Dont let today drag you down wheen tomorrow has so much to offer you. And Carpe Diem. You get to live under a free world because somebody died for ya. Chin up, gets better, promise.....know how I know for suree? ......I been there too.......

----------


## MERICA

There's a guy I see at a sports bar I go to that is losing really early too.  Good news is that if you get on the problem now your body should react really well to treatments.  Just my 2 cents here but I use things I know work and I'm 48 yrs old with a full head of hair and started losing in my twenties so it is possible to stop and reverse baldness.  You must be vigilant and use a regimen that works for you.  I used fin for years and stopped my loss but as I approached 50 it stopped working.  I found that using Lipogain 5% twice daily, Viviscal twice daily, lllt 3 times a week for 30 minutes and ketoconazole shampoo is what has worked for me.  I would avoid the cheap minox products out there, quality is the key plus Lipogain has azetinol in it.  Good luck brother ; :Big Grin:

----------

